# Resident Evil 5: Retribution



## Synn (Jan 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8Y_5xHcdp4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks good :33 but where are the zombies?


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy shit a Resident Evil movie without zombies.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 20, 2012)

A Resident Evil without zombies is not Resident Evil


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, the dragons part (or whatever they are) made me lol.


----------



## Ash (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm really digging that trailer, and I loved the first three movies, but Afterlife was gawd-awful so I'm a bit skeptic about this one... I'll watch it anyway, but my mind will be constantly in doubt.

Also, Rain's back? I'm confoosed about that one.

Also also, is that Jill in Ada's dress?


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah okay, whatever. Will be downloading this when it comes out on DVD and most likely hating it like the last film.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2012)

Ash said:


> I'm really digging that trailer, and I loved the first three movies, but Afterlife was gawd-awful so I'm a bit skeptic about this one... I'll watch it anyway, but my mind will be constantly in doubt.
> 
> *Also, Rain's back? I'm confoosed about that one.*
> 
> Also also, is that Jill in Ada's dress?



I'm wondering about that too.  If I recall, she turned into the undead and took a bullet to the head for her troubles in the first film.  Unless they are retconning the film in some point, I also confused too.  

The trailer is interesting though, and I pretty much don't expect a masterpiece but I hope to be entertained when it comes out.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

Prediction.  I'm going to go out on a limb and make a really bold prediction for this movie.  I think Michelle Rodriguez will die.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 20, 2012)

looks worse than the other four which is quite the feat

i can't believe they went as far as to clone Rodriguez's character


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Man, Milla JOVANANFAJNABAJISH is such a horrible actress. 

That, "this is my world" had such a terrible delivery. So cheesy it must have come from the farm.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Ash said:


> I'm really digging that trailer, and I loved the first three movies, but Afterlife was gawd-awful so I'm a bit skeptic about this one... I'll watch it anyway, but my mind will be constantly in doubt.
> 
> Also, Rain's back? I'm confoosed about that one.
> 
> Also also, is that Jill in Ada's dress?



Nah that is some asian chick playing Ada.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 20, 2012)

Bingbing Li! I'm certainly watching this shit.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2012)

No matter how bad these movies are they are still always awesome.


----------



## Ash (Jan 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Prediction.  I'm going to go out on a limb and make a really bold prediction for this movie.  I think Michelle Rodriguez will die.



But we just got her back! 



The World said:


> Nah that is some asian chick playing Ada.



Ah, so Ada's in this one! Which means there's a good chance Leon will be here too. And then they will both die.

I don't know what's going on in this movie. I need to read a cast list


----------



## Amuro (Jan 21, 2012)

Leon and Barry................horrible


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Prediction.  I'm going to go out on a limb and make a really bold prediction for this movie.  I think Michelle Rodriguez will die.



I laughed cause, see I got the sarcasm.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Um, don't you mean _Re5ident Evil?_


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Eh, I think I'll wait for the review of the movie before I watch it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

The World, don't be insulting Leeloo.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jan 22, 2012)

looks like shit. seriously wasn't the already fourth bad enough?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

Next up! Resident Evil 6! IN SPACE.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 22, 2012)

Those weren't dragons, they were zombies I do believe. 

I can't wait for the film. I own them all and have watched like thirty billion times.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 23, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next up! Resident Evil 6! IN SPACE.



With Leprachauns as the villains!. But seriously, have to agree with the "more terrible than the previous RE movies" comments. The first part of the trailer felt like a Sony commercial and not part of the official trailer, then as it hit 27 secs or so I facepalmed when I realised it was part of the actual trailer.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2012)

I blame you all. For going to see this shit and giving them money to keep filming more of this shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2012)

That's why there's downloading the movie later --

. . . Oh. Wait.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 23, 2012)

Will prolly end up seeing this in the cinema with mates, probrally in 3D too... ugh I should be punished.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Leon and Barry................horrible


wtf barry actor look young they should have casted Jim Beaver as barry.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

Oooh, Barry's actor looks fine (but not a good pick).  I actually think Leon's actor looks pretty good for the job, just the horrid costume that is killing me.


----------



## Kage (Jan 23, 2012)

i can't believe there are 3 more of these *stopped being aware of them at part 2*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2012)

WAIT A SECOND! I DON'T THINK THAT'S BARRY MAN!

I think that's Luther West from Afterlife. :amazed


----------



## Amuro (Jan 24, 2012)

you're taking the piss right? Barry is on the left


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 24, 2012)

They should really end this series already -.-
I mean, it was a good run, but it can't go on forever


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh shiiiite, I derped very badly there.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2012)

What've they done to Leon?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2012)

I've seen Afterlife

but I don't remember ANYTHING about it 

Or well, I remember Wesker was there, and unleashed some dogs on Alice. Oh, and the Executioner.

That's how forgettable the movie is


----------



## alanmills90 (Jan 25, 2012)

I never liked Resident Evil much so I think first parts where little good a new concept those days but now it not that good


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jan 25, 2012)

Honestly, every movie after the second has felt to me like really bad fanfiction...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 25, 2012)

You all harbor too much hate for these movies.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

Bile fascination, man.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 29, 2012)

This is going to be the last one because the contract that capcom did with sony was of five movies so after this... is Adios to shit RE movies.

Hoping for a good reboot.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the movies. They might be bad to you guys, but they aren't shit... 

I would like a reboot, especially so if they decide to keep Alice, but I guess they can't.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 30, 2012)

I really hate Alice, Mary sue needs to die. They have to depower her just so Wesker can be a threat even then she somehow survives that explosion. I want a reboot true to the games, not some bad fanfiction with a new insert character that outshines and overpowers every original game character.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2012)

u guys talking reboot? does this franchise really make that much money still? i only watch these movies when they come on basic cable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

^ The latest, I do believe, made a great deal of money. I think I remember reading it made more than the others.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 30, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ The latest, I do believe, made a great deal of money. I think I remember reading it made more than the others.



Unfortunately it did, and that was mainly due to the stupid fucking 3D they decided to put into it. 3D tickets cost more than normal ones, so of course it's going to make the most money. And what pisses me off the most about that fact is that this is the worst one. Acting was shit, story was shit, and most of the action was just terrible. The fight with the axeman especially stand out, in my opinion, as one of the worst fight scenes ever.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

I've never seen a 3D movie or even bothered too, so I didn't know about the price. xD 

Even though I still like the movie, it was not my favorite for various reasons, so I agree with you. I didn't like that it didn't explain the Executor, or the Majini....they were just there. 

I thought the first one and the third one the best, in my eyes.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 30, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I've never seen a 3D movie or even bothered too, so I didn't know about the price. xD
> 
> Even though I still like the movie, it was not my favorite for various reasons, so I agree with you. I didn't like that it didn't explain the Executor, or the Majini....they were just there.
> 
> I thought the first one and the third one the best, in my eyes.



The first one is the only one I consider "good". The acting and action were decent, and I felt it really captured the spirit of the games. 2 & 3 were bad movies with bad acting, but some of the action scenes were pretty cool. Loved the scene in 2 where Alice had to run from Nemesis and the crow scene in 3. But in 4, pretty much everything was bad. Only thing I liked in that movie was the little scuffle Wesker had with Chris and Claire, and even that was completely ripped out of the fifth game.

Makes me sad that they're bringing in my two favorite characters (Leon and Ada) in now, as I'm sure they won't do them any justice


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2012)

michelle rodriguez gonna kill it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

I liked the running scene in 2 as well, and even the crow scene in 3. Sometimes when I watch the movies, I think they should have just made them spin-offs (spin-offs of spin-offs where they just borrowed some elements if they must) or stand-alone movies, far away from RE. They probably would have been liked on a larger scale, and required less rewriting of the game's script or history to fit. xD


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 30, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I liked the running scene in 2 as well, and even the crow scene in 3. Sometimes when I watch the movies, I think they should have just made them spin-offs (spin-offs of spin-offs where they just borrowed some elements if they must) or stand-alone movies, far away from RE. They probably would have been liked on a larger scale, and required less rewriting of the game's script or history to fit. xD



I'd still hate them anyway. Probably not as much, but I'd still consider them bad movies. Then again, is these movies didn't have the name to stand on, they probably would've tanked. So it's a shame these aren't spin-off's with different names, because then they probably wouldn't exist  

Honestly, you'd think Hollywood would make sure movies that make money have decent acting and decent stories. It's infuriating how damn lazy the business is.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

If they didn't have RE to live up to, they would be decent movies. But they pale considerably in comparison to the games, so people rip at `em a lot more. If they had been made as stand-alone zombie movies with perhaps a similar idea or maybe have same rights to borrow some ideas, they wouldn't have to work so hard to try and keep some similarities to the game and would then be able to work on the story, acting, CGI, fight scenes etc etc.

Its what nearly destroys every movie made from a book/game/comic etc etc; striving for absolutely perfection is never a good idea, because then you end up changing way too much and ending up with something so different, you shouldn't count it as what it was meant to be. Like Eragon.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 25, 2012)

So a quick history lesson.

Back around 2002 or so, a friend I knew at the time had me listen to a CD. It turned out to be the first RE Movie's soundtrack. I liked it a lot and so I saw the actual movie. I liked it. Not a gret film or anything but enjoyable enough. It made about as much sense as the games.

Speaking of the games, I got into said games about this time. At present I've played most of the games except the ones that came out in the last 3 or 4 years. I still know about what goes down in those games but I've gotten really tired of the franchise.

Going back in time though, I was HUGE into the games when I saw Apocalypse in theater. "Nemesis?! Fuck yeah!"

Only...not so much. That movie was a crushing disappointment.

Flash forward to about three or so years ago. For whatever reason, I re-watched Apocalypse and then even watched Extinction. Apoc wasn't as bad as I had thought but my spirits remained crushed because Extinction was just...so...fucking...bad.

And now we arrive at the present. I heard RE5 was out so I decided to give Afterlife a shot. Much to my surprise, I liked it. It's easily the second best movie after the first one. I think Extinction flopped so badly because Paul WS Anderson was just making everything up as he went along. Jumping from citywide outbreak to global apocalypse was just too big a pill to swallow and so all of Extinction suffered because of it. Afterlife however benefits from having the world already fucked so we can move ona nd focus on other things. Another plus for Afterlife was how it handled Extinction's ending. (if you haven't seen it, RE3 ended with Super-Alice leading a clone army of herself...) Afterlife starts with the clone army getting nuked and Super-Alice being returned to normal Alice from RE1.

I loved Shawn Roberts' performance as Albert Wesker in Afterlife. He wasn't the ludicrous cartoon Wesker of RE5. He was more like the composed, awesome Wesker of the early games. He had a nice fight with the heroes but it was a bit too short. My main complaint with Afterlife was the climax was too short.

And on that note, we arrive at Retribution. It had a ice, proper climax. But we'll get to that.

Alice is in an Umbrella facility that specializes in simulating various outbreak zones all over the world. I like this because the fighting all takes place in a nice variety of locations; sci-fi, urban, and eventually on snow-covered ice. Extinction and Afterlife both suffered from having pretty boring environments.

We get to meet more clones in this movie. Thee are clones of Carlos and the black team leader from the first movie but more importantly we get two clones of Rain (Michelle Rodriguez's character from RE1). One is a simpering gun-control vegetarian and the other is one of the main antagonists. The second Rain ("Bad Rain") gets Las Plagas powers and has a nice climactic fight with Leon and Luther, a survivor of the last movie.

Jill from Apocalypse returns in all her mind-controlled superbitch glory. She beats the crap out of Normal Alice in the end. She's also wearing a catsuit.

I mentioned Leon - he, Barry and Ada are in the movie. Ada didn't do much but I dug Leon. He isn't the snarky Leon you'll remember from RE4 though. (he wasn't like that in all of his game continuity appearances anyway) I still liked him.

The ending is fucking awesome.


President Wesker leads the last human resistance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd Vote Whesker, He would have a strong Foreign Policy, don't know if he could get the economy moving though.


----------

